# Find a Part # Thread



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

*[EDIT:] ALL Part #s are "assumed" for LHD vehicles unless you specifically specify you need a RHD vehicle part. 
*
All,

I figured I'd offer this service, and I'm hoping others who have the appropriate access when I can't get to it in a timely fashion either... but that being said... I have the ability to look at official up-to-date parts for all VW, Skoda, Audi, Seat, and VW Commercial vehicles.

I can grab both USA as well as international part #s that might not be available in the USA. I can also give you up-to-date current LIST prices on the part as well *(This is different than what you could expect if you called a parts guy at a dealer, as they only have access to "THEIR" specific dealer price, and their specific territory only parts) In my experience, knowing the list price will at least help you to get the part from a dealer for that price or lower and you won't get overcharged*.

Now I'm offering this up to help you guys... so I can't get to everything quick all the time. I know some others also have access here, so I'm hoping they'll chime in when I can't get to it.

*That all being said, here's how I prefer you submit your request:



1) A picture of what you're looking for

2) A detailed description of what you're looking for and where EXACTLY it's located, or the actual name of part (Saying "it's a thingy ma bopper hanging off my trunk" won't cut it)

3) If you're not exactly sure on #1 or #2 above... then give me the area of the car it's located (i.e. Front LH Driver's side door, under the dash, etc.) - then I can at least print out a diagram for you to help.

4) Your Year / Make / Model of vehicle the Part you're looking for is from

5) I only have the ability to hop on here once or twice a day, so if I don't see your request right away, PM me. Hit's my phone that way.

*


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

This trim piece so I can integrate the new climate control style


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

sk8too said:


> This trim piece so I can integrate the new climate control style


Well... there's 2 actually. If you want to "match your trim".... (Titanium silver printed color) Then what you need is *3C8 863 082 NV1* - $55.47 MSRP

However, apparently there's also an "Aluminum Blue Steel Color" (For vehicles with Alu decorative inlay alu blue steel)..... that part # is *3C8 863 082 A ZIW* - $93.60 MSRP


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Well... there's 2 actually. If you want to "match your trim".... (Titanium silver printed color) Then what you need is *3C8 863 082 NV1* - $55.47 MSRP
> 
> However, apparently there's also an "Aluminum Blue Steel Color" (For vehicles with Alu decorative inlay alu blue steel)..... that part # is *3C8 863 082 A ZIW* - $93.60 MSRP


Sounds like I'd need to replace all of my trim pieces then to get the "blue steel" color


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

sk8too said:


> Sounds like I'd need to replace all of my trim pieces then to get the "blue steel" color


That would be true sir. But hey it can be done!


----------



## Dub'dRite (Jul 16, 2007)

We have a 2011 R line with the brushed trim pieces inside and the one long piece of trim that goes across the dash in front of the passenger has a cut and I wanted to replace it. If you know the number that would be helpful thanks :thumbup:


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Dub'dRite said:


> We have a 2011 R line with the brushed trim pieces inside and the one long piece of trim that goes across the dash in front of the passenger has a cut and I wanted to replace it. If you know the number that would be helpful thanks :thumbup:


Does your vehicle have the Analog Clock or not?


----------



## Dub'dRite (Jul 16, 2007)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Does your vehicle have the Analog Clock or not?


sorry forgot about that...no clock.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Dub'dRite said:


> sorry forgot about that...no clock.


* 3C1 857 212 AC 20V* - Aluminum Brushed trim for passenger side. $104.83 MSRP.


----------



## Dub'dRite (Jul 16, 2007)

usaf-lt-g said:


> * 3C1 857 212 AC 20V* - Aluminum Brushed trim for passenger side. $104.83 MSRP.


Thanks for the info :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Part no. of the rubber thing that goes over/under that weird looking bolt there, on drivers side front door.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

S4BiT said:


> Part no. of the rubber thing that goes over/under that weird looking bolt there, on drivers side front door.


I'm almost positive it's * 3c0 837 111* it's a cap for that bolt and it retails for $1.48

I'm 99.9% sure that's the right cap you're looking for.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you for that, its easier to buy the right thing if i already know the part no. Great thread!


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Does anyone know what the part number is for the foam pads that go under the front fender liners are? They keep debris from travelling through the fender into the door jambs.

No pic, because mine got ripped out.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Does anyone know what the part number is for the foam pads that go under the front fender liners are? They keep debris from travelling through the fender into the door jambs.
> 
> No pic, because mine got ripped out.


Look at this diagram. 18 or 19 look like what you're looking for? They're identified as "sound absorbers"


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Look at this diagram. 18 or 19 look like what you're looking for? They're identified as "sound absorbers"


You are the man! Yes, that is it! Have any idea what the part number is, I am trying to search and can't seem to find it.


----------



## Jerrad (Mar 9, 2014)

notamechanic said:


> You are the man! Yes, that is it! Have any idea what the part number is, I am trying to search and can't seem to find it.


As referenced above, USA part numbers for a 2010 CC:

#18 - 3C8 864 237 - Sound absorber for fender - Qty 2 (1 per side) (MSRP $33.28)
#19 - 3C8 864 235 A - Sound absorber for fender - Left Side - Qty 1 (MSRP $59.36)
#19 - 3C8 864 236 - Sound absorber for fender - Right Side - Qty 1 (MSRP $59.36)

MSRP Prices from http://www.vwpartsdepartment.com/


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Jerrad said:


> As referenced above, USA part numbers for a 2010 CC:
> 
> #18 - 3C8 864 237 - Sound absorber for fender - Qty 2 (1 per side) (MSRP $33.28)
> #19 - 3C8 864 235 A - Sound absorber for fender - Left Side - Qty 1 (MSRP $59.36)
> ...


eace:


----------



## dihorul (Nov 13, 2013)

*2013 Passat SE*

Can you please tell me the part number for the electrical wiring harness that is on the passenger side and starts from the O2 sensors and goes all the way to the passenger headlights? There might be two wiring harness, but I'm not sure since mine got burnt.
Thank you


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Can you tell me what parts I need to do a retrofit rear camera. I bought the control box for the camera+(bendy lines bit) but I just got the box but I'm not sure what else I need.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

dihorul said:


> Can you please tell me the part number for the electrical wiring harness that is on the passenger side and starts from the O2 sensors and goes all the way to the passenger headlights? There might be two wiring harness, but I'm not sure since mine got burnt.
> Thank you


Umm... the harness is part of the "Central Wiring Harness" - Left Engine Bay to be specific and has to be "special ordered" with lots of specific info they need from your car. That "section" can't be individually replaced without replacing the entire harness. You're best bet is to "repair" your existing harness.... but if you really want to get down and dirty....

Call your VW dealer, tell em you need *3C8 971 051* - the ENTIRE harness is MSRP $6572.38.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Will22 said:


> Can you tell me what parts I need to do a retrofit rear camera. I bought the control box for the camera+(bendy lines bit) but I just got the box but I'm not sure what else I need.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


These are all the "factory" parts for the RVC system. I'm not sure what you have or what you don't have... But this is the stuff that you need for the complete system if you're doing a factory install.


----------



## dihorul (Nov 13, 2013)

*2013 Passat SE*



dihorul said:


> Can you please tell me the part number for the electrical wiring harness that is on the passenger side and starts from the O2 sensors and goes all the way to the passenger headlights? There might be two wiring harness, but I'm not sure since mine got burnt.
> Thank you


I thought that is separate from the central harness. Since it is part of the central harness, then I have to look into repairing it. I appreciate you answering back. Can you please send me the electrical diagram for that harness? Thank you very much


----------



## Jerrad (Mar 9, 2014)

dihorul said:


> I thought that is separate from the central harness. Since it is part of the central harness, then I have to look into repairing it. I appreciate you answering back. Can you please send me the electrical diagram for that harness? Thank you very much


Hi. I sent you a PM requesting specific information needed. Thanks.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Jerrad said:


> Hi. I sent you a PM requesting specific information needed. Thanks.


Let me know what ELSA info you send him. There's about 4 different O2 sensors, and several different variations based on his exact model.


----------



## Jerrad (Mar 9, 2014)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Let me know what ELSA info you send him. There's about 4 different O2 sensors, and several different variations based on his exact model.


Thanks usaf. I was seeing the same thing. I requested specifically the engine/transmission code. This thread was an incredible idea! Touche sir.


----------



## Jerrad (Mar 9, 2014)

*ELSA*

Hi USAF.

ELSA info is:

VW
2013
Model - A323S6
Engine - CBUA
Transmission - PDW


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

How do you open the front armrest lid? I have a problem with the lever, there are something missing and i think its a spring, but can be seen only from inside. So i need do know how to dismantle it and whats the part number for the spring or any other part that can be missing, causing this failure?!

And other thing is the Euro cup holder from the front, how this spring have to be in there? It was came loose and i cant figure out how to put it back, especially this side of the spring whats loosen on those pictures (turning side of the spring).


----------



## Jerrad (Mar 9, 2014)

Requested by dihorul via pm:

Can you please tell me the part numbers and the price for the knock sensors, for the same car? They also got burnt.
Thank you

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerrad (Mar 9, 2014)

*Knock Sensor - 2013 Passat (CBUA, CBTA, CCCA)*

Hey Dihorul. 

There are 4 versions of the knock sensor that came up in ETKA. You may have to do some research or check with your dealer to see if it is VIN specific. Retail pices come from http://vwpartsdepartment.com/. 

07K 905 377 B Knock Sensor w/ Harness before 3/6/2013 - $67.60
07K 905 377 C Knock Sensor w/ Harness before 3/6/2013 - $67.60
07K 905 377 D Knock Sensor w/ Harness 3/6/2013 or later - $57.77
07K 905 377 E Knock Sensor w/ Harness 3/6/2013 or later - $57.77


----------



## dihorul (Nov 13, 2013)

My car is built before 3/6/2013, so I probably need the B and C sensors. I will check with the dealer. Thank you very much


Jerrad said:


> Hey Dihorul.
> 
> There are 4 versions of the knock sensor that came up in ETKA. You may have to do some research or check with your dealer to see if it is VIN specific. Retail pices come from http://vwpartsdepartment.com/.
> 
> ...


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Jerrad said:


> As referenced above, USA part numbers for a 2010 CC:
> 
> #18 - 3C8 864 237 - Sound absorber for fender - Qty 2 (1 per side) (MSRP $33.28)
> #19 - 3C8 864 235 A - Sound absorber for fender - Left Side - Qty 1 (MSRP $59.36)
> ...


So to confirm, 3C8 864 237 covers both sides and is cheaper? That is odd.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> So to confirm, 3C8 864 237 covers both sides and is cheaper? That is odd.


No. QTY 2 means you need two (not It comes with 2). There are two sound absorbers in the wheel well. 3C8 864 237 is the same part # for both sides (hence qty 2 needed). The other part #s listed are a different sound absorber also found in the wheel well, but are specific to which side of the vehicle you need it for.

Verify in the diagram which one you need, and find the matching part #.

Sent from my Q10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerrad (Mar 9, 2014)

dihorul said:


> My car is built before 3/6/2013, so I probably need the B and C sensors. I will check with the dealer. Thank you very much


You should only need one or the other, not both. Typically the letters define different revisions and that's what I would check with via your dealer.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

I need fender liners for both the left and right front wheels. I need both pieces. I have to check to see if I'm missing the sound absorbers too. 

2009 CC 2.0T










SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note 3.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

munnarg said:


> I need fender liners for both the left and right front wheels. I need both pieces. I have to check to see if I'm missing the sound absorbers too.
> 
> 2009 CC 2.0T
> 
> ...


Will look it up tonight

Sent from my Q10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerrad (Mar 9, 2014)

munnarg said:


> I need fender liners for both the left and right front wheels. I need both pieces. I have to check to see if I'm missing the sound absorbers too.
> 
> 2009 CC 2.0T


14-	3C8 805 977 A	- wheelhouse liner	D >> - 29.11.2009	left 1	$79.78	
14-	3C8 805 978 A - wheelhouse liner	D >> - 29.11.2009	right 1	$79.78	

14-	3C8 805 977 A - wheelhouse liner	D - 30.11.2009>>	left 1 PR-2JC	$79.78	
14-	3C8 805 978 A - wheelhouse liner	D - 30.11.2009>>	right 1 PR-2JC	$79.78	

14-	3C8 805 977 B - wheelhouse liner	D - 30.11.2009>>	left 1 PR-2JX	$79.78	(R-Line)
14-	3C8 805 978 B - wheelhouse liner	D - 30.11.2009>>	right 1 PR-2JX	$79.78	(R-Line)

15-	N 909 747 01	- hexagon socket head panel bolt 5X16 10 $0.52	
16-	N 908 338 01 - expanding nut 4,8 10 $1.04

18-	3C8 805 911 B - wheelhouse protector left front PR-G0R,G1A,G1C 03/08-01/12 9B9 satin black
18-	3C8 805 911 B - wheelhouse protector left front PR-0EN 03/08-01/129B9 satin black
18-	3C8 805 911 C - wheelhouse protector left front PR-G0K+0EJ 03/08-01/129B9 satin black

18-	3C8 805 912 A - wheelhouse protector right front 03/08-01/129B9 satin black

19-	N 909 591 01 - speed nut 5X16,5X11	
20-	N 909 747 01	- hexagon socket head panel bolt 5X16


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

I need the part number for the license plate light piece that unscrews (where the light bulb goes into). Is it possible just to buy that and if so what is the part number? 
Here is a picture but I'm not sure if its the same for the CC as in the picture. 

http://i.ebayimg.com/t/VW-Genuine-Number-Plate-Light-Golf-Mk5-EOS-Part-number-3D0943021A-/00/s/NDUwWDYwMA==/z/cYsAAOxyeZNTQ9PK/$_12.JPG


----------



## Jerrad (Mar 9, 2014)

milan187 said:


> I need the part number for the license plate light piece that unscrews (where the light bulb goes into). Is it possible just to buy that and if so what is the part number?
> Here is a picture but I'm not sure if its the same for the CC as in the picture.
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/t/VW-Genuine-Number-Plate-Light-Golf-Mk5-EOS-Part-number-3D0943021A-/00/s/NDUwWDYwMA==/z/cYsAAOxyeZNTQ9PK/$_12.JPG


The license plate light holder for a 2010 CC Sport part number is 3D0 943 021 A. It has an MSRP of $16.02


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Jerrad said:


> The license plate light holder for a 2010 CC Sport part number is 3D0 943 021 A. It has an MSRP of $16.02
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Ok usaf-lt-g show me what you got 

I need to find out connector part number for mirror motor.
Mirror motor part number is 3D0 959 578 C

This mirror motor was never installed in USA CC's (USA CC's 3D0 959 578 B) but it comes with some ROW CC's. It does come with some USA Touregs.

Connector is 8 pin and i know it accepts 000 979 009 E Repair Wire.

My local VW dealerhisp couldn't figure it out neither do I.

Here is picture of the motor and connector hole



Thanks

*UPDATE*
I am pretty sure this is the connector









It is also used with mirror motors for audi A6. Audi mirror motor part number 4E0959577C

I am getting close


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Ok usaf-lt-g show me what you got
> 
> I need to find out connector part number for mirror motor.
> Mirror motor part number is 3D0 959 578 C
> ...


So here's the problem. I searched every single audi and volkswagen 8-pin connector currently still available for purchase, and it's not there. I know this connector because I have folding mirrors, and that's what it used.

However... your problem is that "THAT" particular connector only comes packaged with the mirror assembly, and you can't purchase it separately. In otherwords you would have to purchase either...

3C8 857 507 BE 9B9 - Left rear view mirror housing for vehicles with electrically adjusted rearview mirror, automatic dimming, folding, heated, electric memory seat and back adjustment puddle light

Or

3C8 857 508 BF 9B9 - Right rear view mirror housing... same as above.

The cabling only comes with those housings and connectors or harnesses can't be purchased separately since they're packaged together. When I retrofitted my anti-dazzle folding mirrors, I sourced the entire housing from europe.

Sent from my Q10 using Tapatalk


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Also... btw 3C8 857 507 BE 9B9 has been replaced by: 3C8 857 507 BT 9B9

And 3C8 857 508 BF 9B9 has been replaced by 3C8 857 508 BT 9B9

Sent from my Q10 using Tapatalk


----------



## magman (Jun 22, 2001)

I have an 09 VR6 and would like to incorporate the analogue clock. Is there a part number for the clock and trim?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

usaf-lt-g said:


> So here's the problem. I searched every single audi and volkswagen 8-pin connector currently still available for purchase, and it's not there. I know this connector because I have folding mirrors, and that's what it used.
> 
> However... your problem is that "THAT" particular connector only comes packaged with the mirror assembly, and you can't purchase it separately. In otherwords you would have to purchase either...
> 
> ...


Thanks usaf-lt-g.

I also went through whole connector section in etka but couldnt find anything. However i was able to find somebody with this connector and it had TYCO part number printed on it

Tyco part number is 965383-1


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

magman said:


> I have an 09 VR6 and would like to incorporate the analogue clock. Is there a part number for the clock and trim?


It's a lot more complicated than that... You have to replace entire dash trim, replace a bracket behind the big hazard button, replace both surrounds around the radio and a/c controls, buy a different hazard button, re-wire it, use a dremel to bore out certain plastic areas where the new radio bezel and a/c bezel go, wire the analogue clock, replace your gateway module and re-code it, then take it to the dealer to re-code the gateway to the immobilizer to restore functionality of the wheel lock.

I did all this, and in I'm glad I did, but it's not a simple "swap". Theres a write up I posted minus the gateway module which I finally figured out.

Sent from my Q10 using Tapatalk


----------



## magman (Jun 22, 2001)

Lol. Thanks. I think I will give it a miss. Sounds like way too much trouble. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

Looking for the positive battery terminal cover in the engine bay on the 3.6l 4-motions the part that flips up I broke mine tonight need to buy a new one thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LaramieDub (Aug 10, 2009)

This help?


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

This is the piece I broke sorry my battery is in the trunk and all I have in the engine bay is a positive post with this covering it









This is where it's located








Thank you for all the help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marik1 (May 18, 2014)

*dynaudio amplifier*

Hi , everyone 
i need dynaudio amplifier for vw cc lux 2010 , part number 3c8035456c 
please help me and , if anybody know if it/s possible to change to oder amplifier


----------



## 02_VW_GTi (Feb 8, 2006)

*2012 VW CC Sport Mirror Repeater/Blinker*








Hello All,

Been searching the forums for the part number and/or a write up on how to replace this part for the drivers side of my car. The repeater looks to have moisture within and has stopped blinking when I turn on the turn signal. Any help would be greatly apprciated! In the photo is the big clear section in the middle of the mirror. I either need the whole replacement 

Rob


```
http://www.twitter.com/enfeugo/status/468763180731465728/photo/1
```


----------



## Jerrad (Mar 9, 2014)

02_VW_GTi said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Been searching the forums for the part number and/or a write up on how to replace this part for the drivers side of my car. The repeater looks to have moisture within and has stopped blinking when I turn on the turn signal. Any help would be greatly apprciated! In the photo is the big clear section in the middle of the mirror. I either need the whole replacement
> 
> ...


Not sure what year you have but according to ETKA for a 2010 and a 2013 CC, they identify that it is an individual item but no part # is given. Let me know if you want a scan of the pages sent to you.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 02_VW_GTi (Feb 8, 2006)

Jerrad said:


> Not sure what year you have but according to ETKA for a 2010 and a 2013 CC, they identify that it is an individual item but no part # is given. Let me know if you want a scan of the pages sent to you.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


HI Jerrad,

I have 2012 CC. It's the blinker part that I need to replace. It looks like there is moisture in there and shorted the bulbs or something. A parts diagram would be awesome...I've search everywhere. Are you saying the entire mirror would need to be replaced?


----------



## Jerrad (Mar 9, 2014)

Sorry for the delay. I'll post the diagram asap.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerrad (Mar 9, 2014)

Here you go. Look at #7. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Yellow LED blinker part of the drivers side outside mirror housing is 3C8 949 101A, about $37.

To replace :
1) Tilt mirror glass all the way up (mirror adjust joystick)
2) Use a wide plastic spackle knife, pry at the bottom of glass to pop the glass off its retaining clips, pull glass out and carefully remove 2 heater wires.
3) Remove two torx-head screws that hold the outer black plastic trim/frame, then pull trim off, straight back, two or three plastic tangs hold it on.
5) Pull-off top painted mirror housing cover, push forward and tilt back edge up slightly
6) Pop puddle light/lens/reflector out of the bottom blinker-light housing.
7) Pull out LED blinker connector (small flat screwdriver), then remove and replace bottom blinker housing, and then re-assemble by reversing all above steps. Carefull when installing black trim/frame, that you don't break-off the clear plastic end of the amber LED lens, where it pokes thru the black frame/trim.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

USAF :
part numbers for brushed aluminum trim, (color code = 20V) (not the silver painted plastic base trim "Matt Chrome")
early CC, 2010, (no analog clock, manual Climatic 3 knob HVAC)

Left drawer cover
Right drawer cover
hazard button surround
radio surround (RNS-510/RCD-510)
HVAC controls
ashtray door
console/shifter surround

thanks


----------



## 02_VW_GTi (Feb 8, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thank you so much for your help! Save me time at the stealership!



CC'ed said:


> Yellow LED blinker part of the drivers side outside mirror housing is 3C8 949 101A, about $37.
> 
> To replace :
> 1) Tilt mirror glass all the way up (mirror adjust joystick)
> ...


----------



## gasenjo (Sep 29, 2015)

*VW EOS 2010 door mirror diagram / specifications*



02_VW_GTi said:


> Thank you so much for your help! Save me time at the stealership!


Hello,

I have an VW EOS 155TSI 2010 in need of a driver side door mirror (right side - drivers side in Australia) 

Unfortunately, someone smashed it and broke the black cap and other pieces, the electric mirror still folds in, the black cap is broken.
I don't know if i can buy parts for it separately or maybe buy the whole mirror, although arm is ok.

The VW dealer here is charging me a fortune for a replacement (A$1,550), so i would prefer buying the parts or the complete mirror via USA.

I realise, i need to be able to know and name all the parts to order them online, so need a diagram of it

Could you please be so kind and supply if you have one 

Diagram for: Right hand side mirror for an VW EOS 155TSI manufacture year:2010

Thanks in advance
Gaby


----------



## petro_ionut (Sep 17, 2014)

*Color trim code*

Hy, i'm looking for this trim 3C0864263 wich i need for my Passat B6, but with color NV1, that is on Passat B7!

So i ask you what is the code color for B6 that matches NV1 on B7?! Thanks.


----------

